# Lobster and Pink Salmon Cakes.........



## tweedee (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anyone have a recipe for lobster cakes and pink salmon cakes?.


----------



## kansasgirl (Mar 16, 2005)

I have found this to be a great recipe that works with any fish - ie crab, cod, salmon, lobster, etc. I like it because it only uses fish and not fillers like potatoes or breadcrumbs.

Oven Baked Fish Cakes
5 c Cornflakes
1/3 c Mayonnaise
2 tb Dijon mustard
2 ts Dried herbs (tarragon, garlic, Old Bay, chives, parsley, etc)
Pinch of Cayenne pepper
2 Egg yolks
2 lb Fish (Lump crab meat, cod, haddock, lobster, salmon, etc) chopped coarsely
4 tb Unsalted butter, softened

Preheat oven to 400F.
1.In a food processor, pulse cornflakes until ground coarsely and spread in a shallow baking pan.
2.In a large bowl, whisk together mayonnaise, mustard, spices, cayenne and yolks; add fish and salt and pepper to taste, tossing mixture gently but thoroughly.
3.With a 1/4 cup measure, form fish mixutre into slightly flattened rounds about 3 inches wide and 1 inch thick.
4.Gently coat fish cakes with cornflakes, transferring as coated to a wax-paper-lined baking sheet. Chill cakes, covered with plastic wrap, at least 2 hours and up to 4 hours.
5.Transfer cakes to a large baking sheet. Put about 1/2 ts butter on each crab cake and bake in the middle of the oven until crisp on the outside and cooked through, about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## tweedee (Mar 16, 2005)

kansasgirl,

           Thank you very much for the recipe. It sounds great.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 17, 2005)

I would add fresh parsely or maybe some dill.

Also consider adding a bit of Worcestshire sauce, it seems to embolden the flavors.


----------

